# C. Nancy Off ‘Linwood’ AM/AOS



## PeteM (Dec 15, 2020)

C. Nancy Off ‘Linwood’ AM/AOS (‘1010’)
(Bebe White x Joyce Hannington)
WAL - 125 11/08

recent purchase. I had to record the entire tag as I always find it interesting to see how different vendors label and organize their orchids. This is a first generation meristem.

After Waldor sent out their divisions list last month I called and ordered this plant, which arrived late November in sheath. Luckily the buds remained viable and just started opening a few days ago.

My goal is to collect enough winter blooming white cattleya orchids to time the blooms so I can decorate a Christmas tree. We shall see how this plan plays out over the next few years as I adjust the conditions. So far, lots of white Cattleya green leaves growing in the basement.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 15, 2020)

Wow that is nice!
good luck with the enterprise. 
Pleas post if you manage to create your Christmas tree,
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 15, 2020)

What a great idea for a XMas tree lol


----------



## Ray (Dec 15, 2020)

It's also great that these older hybrids are still in cultivation - and apparently great culture, besides.


----------



## abax (Dec 15, 2020)

White, sparkling Catts. are my favorite Catts.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 15, 2020)

This one is really magnificent. I like it a lot.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2020)

classical beauty.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 16, 2020)

PeteM said:


> C. Nancy Off ‘Linwood’ AM/AOS (‘1010’)
> (Bebe White x Joyce Hannington)
> WAL - 125 11/08
> 
> ...


Lovely, Pete! Can't wait to see the tree if it ever comes to fruition!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 16, 2020)

I can only join the chorus: absolutely lovely!

Which plant is planned to deliver the star on the top of your Christmas tree?!


----------



## PeteM (Dec 16, 2020)

Guldal said:


> I can only join the chorus: absolutely lovely!
> 
> Which plant is planned to deliver the star on the top of your Christmas tree?!



A few years ago I sold my soul. The deal was I could build an orchid room in the basement, and my wife in return had complete administrative rights to the Christmas tree decorations and I am not to touch. However, late at night I have been known to sneak a few of my fun ornaments on, tucked someplace that is only found when we take the tree down. I have been able to argue for these two ornaments this year.. it's an uphill battle. The topper will likely be the same songbird as previous years. It's a very organic looking tree, minimal colour, so white Cattleya would be right at home.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 16, 2020)

That sounds like an excellent deal to me!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 16, 2020)

I love your ornaments! 

Initially, I thought that your gain by the highly remarkable deal was unfair and dispropotionate, but having now seen your "Christmassy" decorations, I kind of get a sense of, why your wife - from her perspective - put forward exactly that pawn in the negotiations!

It might be adviceable, though, not to push the breaches of the treatise further than the two present ornaments, that is if you want to uphold "Peace on Earth, and Goodwill to all Men" (in the small scale of your home, of course).
I see for my inner vision the most horrid sceneries unfold: smoke and sparks rising in the air from acres and acres of scorched orchids, while the Avenging Housewife Angel is wielding her flamethrower with furious glee, accompanied by a mad, cackling laughter. Remember the words of the Poet: "Hell hath no Fury like a Woman scorned"! 

I even think, that a mediator of salomonic wisdom would propose to you, that you acquired two Christmas trees - one being entirely your wife's domain; the other to entertain you to your own liking. This, also, would make it possible for you to start with a smaller tree, and then year for year, as your white Cattleya collection grows, to choose a larger one accordingly. On your own tree you could substitute the ol' songbird topper with a Christmas orchid, a splendidly coloured percivaliana!


----------



## PeteM (Dec 16, 2020)

Guldal... genius. We will cut the tree in half! 

Actually, she mentioned during the arrangement that I could have my own tree.. I'll need to clarify if that was specifically in the basement... actually better not to ask. Just do. I can still do what you mention, start small.. work my way up. I'll start with this 'Charlie Brown' Norfolk Island Pine.. it can hold some lights and a few lightweight ornaments. I'll display it in the front window for the world to see. Christmas eve I'll chop all the Cattleyas in bloom, put them in flower tubes and arrange them. 'Honey, Guldal from Denmark was my muse'... What's the best way for her to reach you incase she has any followup questions? In all seriousness, great idea. I've got tons of time in the evenings, I'll make it happen, Thanks!


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 16, 2020)

Very nice, Pete, I've been looking at these too! Very high on the perfection scale!


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 17, 2020)

Fortunately Edwin Buzz Aldrin's surname is Aldrin. Things would have been different if his parents were Nancy and/or George.
It's true that there was a Frank as well (according to the Waldor website) - involved with the orchids. Light-hearted humour only hehehe

Actually - I didn't know there was the orchid company Off & Sons until just today. And linked to Waldor Orchids.


----------



## tomp (Dec 17, 2020)

Pete,
Thinking of your Christmas tree..
Possible additions for your consideration, some of which are in bloom for me now on the west coast:
c. trianae v alba, C. Hawaiian Wedding Song ‘Virgin’ (nice crystaline texture), C. alaorii (smallish but cute) C. walkeriana v. alba, C. intermedia v. alba. For the crowing star while not a Cattleya I think an Angreacum sesquipedale would be the cat’s pajamas.
sorry for wandering so far afield


----------



## PeteM (Dec 17, 2020)

tomp said:


> Pete,
> Thinking of your Christmas tree..
> Possible additions for your consideration, some of which are in bloom for me now on the west coast:
> c. trianae v alba, C. Hawaiian Wedding Song ‘Virgin’ (nice crystaline texture), C. alaorii (smallish but cute) C. walkeriana v. alba, C. intermedia v. alba. For the crowing star while not a Cattleya I think an Angreacum sesquipedale would be the cat’s pajamas.
> sorry for wandering so far afield


Thanks for this suggestion! If anyone else has large white Cattleyas in bloom at this time, would love to hear about it. Definitely need to work on my list. The more I have, the better chances I have to get them to bud and bloom for the holidays.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 17, 2020)

Post blast!


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 17, 2020)

Guldal ------ in your post edit above, just put a double quote ie .... one of these * "* immediately after the number 19610

so that it becomes 19610*"*]


----------



## PeteM (Dec 17, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> Guldal ------ in your post edit above, just put a double quote ie .... one of these * "* immediately after the number 19610
> 
> so that it becomes 19610*"*]


Hehe what are you two planning


----------



## Guldal (Dec 17, 2020)

PeteM said:


> I'll start with this 'Charlie Brown' Norfolk Island Pine.. it can hold some lights and a few lightweight ornaments. I'll display it in the front window for the world to see. Christmas eve I'll chop all the Cattleyas in bloom, put them in flower tubes and arrange them


Great idea! I can't wait to see the result! 

Thank God, there is quite some way from Baltimore to Copenhagen - and with the present covid restrictions, I think, I can feel safe this year. So go ahead, knock yourself out! 

But, please, remember to tell your wife, that the intervention from your "muse" also aimed at protecting her tree from further of your frivolous, li'll "christmassy" ornaments!


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 17, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Hehe what are you two planning



Pete hahaha ...... just helping Guldal fix his or her post hehehehe. That also helps me overcome my OCD. But kidding about ocd only hehehe. I haven't got it ...... well, maybe a little bit only hehe. Kidding only.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas, Pete and mrs. Pete! 

How did it go with this years orchid-style Christmas-tree?


----------



## PeteM (Dec 24, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Merry Christmas, Pete and mrs. Pete!
> 
> How did it go with this years orchid-style Christmas-tree?


Merry Christmas! I could not get it done this year. The extra lights I thought I had were non existing.. and the plans slowly fizzled out from there once the work rush before the holidays hit. But I have a good plan to work towards next year!


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 30, 2020)

holidays hit or holiday sh!t?


----------



## PeteM (Dec 10, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Merry Christmas, Pete and mrs. Pete!
> 
> How did it go with this years orchid-style Christmas-tree?




Haha.. this thread! Seem to be in the same position this year. I was able to lobby for my glass planet ornaments. But none of my other ornaments have made the cut. There is however something to look forward to, even though none of the white Cattleyas I invested in have bloomed in the December interval.. One small possible Christmas miracle.. Cattleya Bob Betts 'White Lightning'… bloomed earlier this year put out one more sheath. Probably will end up being too precious to cut.


----------

